# My favorite cat with odd eyes



## hotmooncat

My favorite cat with odd eyes


----------



## mlynnc

Aww :001_tt1: - hahaha! What a poser!


----------



## tordis

Gorgeous! On the first three pics he looks almost human 
Love the way his skin creases :001_tt1:


----------



## kittykat

some great pics, beautiful kitty


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Gorgeous! I love the laid back attitude you get from the photos.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Lovely eye colours he is lush


----------



## Nicky10

Lovely eye colours but I'm not a hairless fan.


----------



## hotmooncat

*Thank you all for the warm welcome!
Thank you to all fans and lovers of naked.
Sphynx cats are very affectionate and gentle. Who talked with this breed - will understand what I mean. A small sphinxes - just a lump of tenderness.
Forgive me for the inaccurate English.*


----------



## hotmooncat




----------



## cupcake20

This has made me . I've never really been a fan of hairless cats but these pics are adorable! Love the wrinkles, so cute! the one sitting in the cup looks like the BFG!


----------



## staceydawlz

id love to own one, one day!!...they look like my perfect pet and sound like it but the cost of them is just too much for me!


----------



## catz4m8z

OMG!! that tortie tabby is gorgeous!! My friend has 3 Sphynx, 2 boys (black and red) and 1 girl (calico) and they really are the friendliest cats ever!!


----------



## hotmooncat

catz4m8z said:


> OMG!! that tortie tabby is gorgeous!! My friend has 3 Sphynx, 2 boys (black and red) and 1 girl (calico) and they really are the friendliest cats ever!!


I now live at home girl and boy sphinxes, as well as their three children. I love Sphynx.:001_tt1:


----------



## hotmooncat

staceydawlz said:


> id love to own one, one day!!...they look like my perfect pet and sound like it but the cost of them is just too much for me!


They have such a wonderful character. And the price of kittens (neuters) the pets are not very high.


----------



## Nicky10

Do they need a lot of skin care like the hairless dogs do?


----------



## hotmooncat

cupcake20 said:


> This has made me . I've never really been a fan of hairless cats but these pics are adorable! Love the wrinkles, so cute! the one sitting in the cup looks like the BFG!


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## hotmooncat

More photos of our kids! We love them very much, they are affectionate.



































:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Baby British

hotmooncat said:


> They have such a wonderful character. And the price of kittens (neuters) the pets are not very high.


I love the sphynx breed - they just look adorable and silky soft :001_tt1: All the ones I have seen advertised (and they seem few and far between) have cost a bomb - even sold as neuters.

One day....................*she says wistfully*


----------



## RockRomantic

them first three pictures made me laugh, so cute, love the odd eyes!!!


----------



## hotmooncat

RockRomantic said:


> them first three pictures made me laugh, so cute, love the odd eyes!!!


Yes.
In the first three photos, he looks ridiculous. He loves to bask in the sun.:001_tt1:


----------



## celicababe1986

what a poser!!
what are their names??


----------



## hotmooncat

celicababe1986 said:


> what a poser!!
> what are their names??


His name: "Nostalgie Kazanova Woman` s Hero ".


----------



## hotmooncat




----------



## kittykat

oh wow, such a cutie


----------



## hotmooncat

kittykat said:


> oh wow, such a cutie


Thank you.
It is beautiful!


----------



## hotmooncat




----------



## hotmooncat




----------



## hotmooncat




----------



## hotmooncat

Hello.
New photos of kittens.


----------



## kittykat

ohh wow beautiful pics! they are so cute


----------



## catz4m8z

Wow, they are gorgeous! And they always look so clean!, I know Sphynx kitty's do seem to be dirt magnets and need frequent baths!
I couldnt own one I think though, they are really just feline dogs and need the same amount of attention and interaction.


----------



## hotmooncat

Yes, sphinxes love attention and much love
Kitten bathing 1-2 times a week. That is enough. If you are looking for a friend - Sphinx suitable candidates:thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts

They are very cute.


----------



## hotmooncat

Thank you
Kids grow fast our cat - very sorry that they would soon leave for new families.


----------

